# Sandee's Dad passed away



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all, I just wanted to let you know that Sandee, Lucas's new mom, who is a new member here, just lost her dad yesterday. She is very very sad and I hope you can all keep her in your prayers and send her some hugs along the way. She probably won't be on for about a week or so. 

Sandee - you know you have hugs from all us in our household!!

Laurie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandee, I was so sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sandee, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Sandee - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad.
:hug:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sandee - so sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sandee, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. My thoughts and prayers are with you.:hug:
Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sandee I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad's passing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You have my deepest sympathy. God bless and comfort you during this most difficult time.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Sorry to hear about your Dad:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Dad's passing. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sandee,
You have my deepest sympathy.:angel:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sandee, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, Sandee, we are certainly thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sandee so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sandee, I'm sorry to hear the news about your Dad. My husband just lost his father last night at the age of 97. No matter what the age, its a difficult time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandee, my condolences to you and your family. (((hugs))) to you and to Jeanne and her family as well.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sandee,
I am so sorry to hear about your dad. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Sandee........You have my deepest sympathy on the loss of your Father. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sandee, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your father. You & your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sandee, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry Sandee.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Sandy.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sandee:

I am so sorry to read of the passing of you dad. Please know you & your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Pat


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sandee, I am so sorry about you losing your dad, and Jeanne, your father-in-law as well. Wow . . . 97! A long wonderful life. I lost my dad almost two years ago and I miss him and my mom every day.

My prayers to both of you. May precious memories fill your heart in the days to come . . .


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am sorry for you loss, Sandee and Jeanne. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*My Dad*

I wish to thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts, prayers and words of encouragment. Every day seems to get a little easier and as time passes the good memories will keep me going along with my new forum friends. It means alot- thanks again. Sandee


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

we are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandee I am just seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you ((hugs))


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandee, I hope you and Mark are feeling better. Just let me know if there is anything that I can do for you.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Laurie,
We are doing the best we can and each day will get easier. I see Lukey's picture has been replaced with the new foster. He'll be heartbroken You are so wonderful to foster! Sandee


----------

